

What is the largest possible inhabitable world? - Kutta
http://aleph.se/andart2/megascale/what-is-the-largest-possible-inhabitable-world/

======
asanagi
Largest by mass or by volume? Inhabitable by what, Under what level of
continuous exposure to environmental conditions?

